# Knit Converse booties-free pattern!



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

So Cute!

http://www.amazon.com/Pop-Knitting-Motifs-Using-Stitch/dp/1596687827


----------



## knezmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmm...the link goes to a book on Amazon that's not free...


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried the link too . I think you've sent the wrong one, stablebummom!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Try this link

http://shadkittypatterns.blogspot.co.uk/2009/02/converse-booties-baby.html

Pam


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Got it! Thanks Pam.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Got it! Thanks Pam.


Your very welcome

:-D

Pam


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks lavertera- don't know how that happened!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Pam for getting the link. Very nice booties.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Won't these be fun to make?! Thank you!


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

Thank You I will soon be a 1st time granny and these are wonderful!  :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Here's a link to a very similar free "Converse" pattern. Denise http://www.instructables.com/id/Baby-Converse-Booties-1/


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> thanks lavertera- don't know how that happened!


Ha ha I have done it before, think I have copied an address and it's something from before. Glad to help when I can and your very welcome of course.

:thumbup:

Pam


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Thanks Pam for getting the link. Very nice booties.


Glad to help and your very welcome

:thumbup:

Pam


----------



## KNittingand (Mar 16, 2011)

I made those for my son when he was a baby. It's a great pattern


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

First time sort of nanny thank you for the pattern can hardly wait to make them she will love them


----------

